# For you turtles guys



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Heres is a few links about turtles:
http://davidjen.com/UHL/funfacts.html

This is Kids' Questions About Turtles but still intresting:
http://www.turtlepuddle.org/kidspage/questions.html

Smallest tortoise:
http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/conten...?recordid=50993

Smallest turtle:
http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/wrcf/keynotes/bogfact.htm


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks. I am still thinking about getting a common musk turtle, i thought they got about 8" but now i've been tld they get about 5"-6"?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good links


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

great links thanks dude you the man


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

can you proide me with more info in the smallest tortoise?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> can you proide me with more info in the smallest tortoise?


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-...G=Google+Search

http://www.capenature.org.za/cederbergproj...edpadloper.html


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i want one of those tortoise'..!


----------

